# Alles Gute ZAM!



## Howjin15 (15. Juli 2009)

DING! Gratz ZAM zum lvl up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag ZAM!!!!
*Wir wünschen dir schöne Spieltage und natürlich auch schönbe RL tage =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ZAM du Held der eisigen Buffed Welt!

Ps: Der Thread exestiert um Glückwünsche an Zam zu richten =) Ich hoffe er ließt den hier au 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hier der Link zum Zam's mybuffed Profil: http://my.buffed.de/user/9

Edit2: Nein ich habe weder SuFu noch Google genutzt, fals es das thema schon geben sollte bitte sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2009)

Alles Gute ZAM. =)


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, hau rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juli 2009)

Alles gute! Hoffe du feierst schön! ;-)


----------



## TheGui (15. Juli 2009)

Nicht zu viel trinken!

oder wenn doch... sperr die Axt in den Schrank ^_^


----------



## mastergamer (15. Juli 2009)

Alles gute *ZAM!!*


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

Alles Gute ZAM

Den Kuchen hat deine Frau :X

[entfernt -.-]


----------



## Howjin15 (15. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Nicht zu viel trinken!
> 
> oder wenn doch... sperr die Axt in den Schrank ^_^




Die axt hat bernd schon im Kopf die braucht den schrank nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Falathrim
Du bist gemein xDD


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

Hm, witzig wärs würde Zam den Thread nun closen *g*


----------



## Aero_one (15. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hm, witzig wärs würde Zam den Thread nun closen *g*



Stimmt schon ... 
(Daher in before closed =P)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburstag =)


----------



## mookuh (15. Juli 2009)

Glückwunsch ZAM =D


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

alles gute zum geburtstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Juli 2009)

Ihr Schleimer ... !

Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind: Happy Birthday auch von mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juli 2009)

GRATZ ZAM


----------



## marion9394 (15. Juli 2009)

happy birthday )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Juli 2009)

herzlichen glückwunsch ^^


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Gratulation auch von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juli 2009)

Hier dein Geburtstagslied


----------



## Ch3rion (15. Juli 2009)

Von mir auch ein "Happy Birthday". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Juli 2009)

möge sich die horde mit der allianz endlich vertragen ^^
Happy birthday ZAM 

grüße Blackmoore and Hordlerkiller


----------



## Howjin15 (15. Juli 2009)

Wo bleibt ZAM???? ZAM WE MISS YOU! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (15. Juli 2009)

Alles alles gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!!


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Juli 2009)

Jo das lass ich mir nich entgehen und sag ma Alles gute für unseren Forendiktator ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juli 2009)

ich erwarte sowas jetzt auch zu meinem b-day!


----------



## Redryujin (15. Juli 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir.

Und nicht vergessen ab heute ist es ein Jahr weniger bis zur Rente. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (15. Juli 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt ZAM???? ZAM WE MISS YOU!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


er is hoffendlich am feiern.. und nciht vorm rechner xD


----------



## Mefisthor (15. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> er is hoffendlich am feiern.. und nciht vorm rechner xD


Dacht ich mir auch grad xD

ZAM hat Computerverbot bis morgen Mittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (15. Juli 2009)

Happy Birthday =))


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich erwarte sowas jetzt auch zu meinem b-day!


Wer bist du denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Das ist ja Zamtastisch!
Der Typ mit der Axt hat Geburtstag! Aber ehrlich. So langsam bauchste ne neue. Diese Axt stammt ja noch aus den 60ern. Besorg dir eine aus den 80ern mit besseren Stats.

Und

*Herrzliche Glüeckwunnsch zoom Geburii*


----------



## ZAM (15. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> er is hoffendlich am feiern.. und nciht vorm rechner xD



Gerücht! Ich bekomme, was ich super finde, von Leuten die mir schon ewig nicht mehr geschrieben habe Geburtstagswünsche per Messenger etc. *g*

Danke für die Geburtstagswünsche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@riesentrolli:
Spammer und/oder Flamer bekommen die Ehrenklatsche, also ein Brett mit Nägeln auf Stellen meiner Wahl. :-P


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gerücht! Ich bekomme, was ich super finde, von Leuten die mir schon ewig nicht mehr geschrieben habe Geburtstagswünsche per Messenger etc. *g*


Sie haben mit dir ewig nicht geschrieben, aber kennen noch deinen Geburtstag? Wow nice oO
Btw:


> Foren-Diktator! im Urlaub 15.7 - 26.7


Diktatoren haben Urlaub?


----------



## Howjin15 (15. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gerücht! Ich bekomme, was ich super finde, von Leuten die mir schon ewig nicht mehr geschrieben habe Geburtstagswünsche per Messenger etc. *g*
> 
> *Danke für die Geburtstagswünsche.
> 
> ...




Gern geschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs auf buffed start seite gesehen und gleich geschrieben...allerdings 2 stunden nach was weis ich wem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sag das nächste ma wann du geburtstag hast dann start ich Thread früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 YOU ZAM! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

und am 26 November mach ich ein Thema auf "alles Gute Snakedoc"


----------



## TheGui (15. Juli 2009)

... 2 posts un ich hab nich 1x Alles gute geschrieben xD
*
Alles Gute*


----------



## Howjin15 (15. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> ... 2 posts un ich hab nich 1x Alles gute geschrieben xD




Selber schuld =) Editiers halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. Juli 2009)

Auch wenn ich Zam nicht mag

trotzdem alles gute!


----------



## TheGui (15. Juli 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich Zam nicht mag
> 
> trotzdem alles gute!


:O .. also das man Marcell net mögen kann is verständlich... 

aber Zam is Hordler hatt lange Haaare und ne Axt <3 !!!


----------



## Howjin15 (15. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> :O .. also das man Marcell net mögen klar is verständlich.. aber Zam????




Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassss??? Zam, Marcel, Anette, Imke, Björn, die Praktis und rest (sry mir fallen grad namen net ein^^) sind die leute, die man am meisten mögen sollte hier!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Mich sollte man auch mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> und am 26 November mach ich ein Thema auf "alles Gute Snakedoc"


Bis dahin ist der Nick doch eh schon wieder gebannt und du hattest zwischenzeitlich 10 neue -.-


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Mich mag auch jeder^^






Ironie


----------



## Mondokir (15. Juli 2009)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Zam. Geh Ordentlich feiern. Aber sei spätetstens für den nächsten Buffed-Cast wieder fit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Noch ma Glückwunsch zu deiner Reitschildkröte! (weiß kommt bissel spät ^^.)

Nächstes Jahr zur gleichen Zeit: Wir werden wieder an dich denken. Auf ein weiters Jahr bei den Buffies! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (15. Juli 2009)

Happy Birthday ZAM! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag ZAM


----------



## Terandolus (15. Juli 2009)

Alles gute ZAM...diesen Tag musste nutzen und alle zu deinen Sklaven degradieren...! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Terandolus schrieb:


> Alles gute ZAM...diesen Tag musste nutzen und alle zu deinen Sklaven degradieren...!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du meinst befördern oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles Gute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich das Bild genau anschaue, steht am Rande "Happy Birthday"


----------



## Skatero (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Bild genau anschaue, steht am Rande "Happy Birthday"


Darum ist der Kuchen ja auch da.


----------



## Terandolus (15. Juli 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du meinst befördern oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das isn Kuchen????

*Genau Hinschau...*

DU hast Recht O.o

Ich dacht, dass sei nen Teppich oder so, am Treppengelände aufgehängt o.O


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (15. Juli 2009)

Alles gute

auf das du auch die nächsten Jahre erfolgreich als Sklaventrei*husthust* ähm... Moderator bei buffed mitwirkst.


----------



## chopi (15. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Spammer und/oder Flamer bekommen die Ehrenklatsche, also ein Brett mit Nägeln auf Stellen meiner Wahl. :-P


Ich hab übrigens im Juni Geburtstag :x

Alles gute,wie auch schon im Thread letztes Jahr gewünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Juli 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, oh großer Zamperator!


----------



## Night falls (15. Juli 2009)

Hurrzlichen Glueckwunsch, Chris!


----------



## Lurock (15. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hurrzlichen Glueckwunsch, Chris!


Das war dein Todesurteil... =P


----------



## TheGui (15. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hurrzlichen Glueckwunsch, Chris!


oh nein, du brichst die Illusion!


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hurrzlichen Glueckwunsch, Chris!


Nicht Christian abkürzen.
Christian Z. isn toller Forenadmin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das war dein Todesurteil... =P


immer noch harmloser als der spitzname den DU ihm mal gegeben hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2009)

Alles gute werter ZAM! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (16. Juli 2009)

Von mir auch einen (verspäteten) *Herzlichen Glückwunsch*!!


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Juli 2009)

Alles gute nächträglich zum Geburtstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Wie...ZAM existiert tatsächlich? Ich dachte das sei nur son Forenbot hier der irgendwann mal programmiert worden ist. Na denn: herzlichen Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (16. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wie...ZAM existiert tatsächlich? Ich dachte das sei nur son Forenbot hier der irgendwann mal programmiert worden ist. Na denn: herzlichen Glückwunsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dachte ich auch erst aber ne dann sah ich den großartigen ZAMINATOR! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orag1 (16. Juli 2009)

Auch von mir ein (leider sehr verpätetes) *Alles Gute ZAM!!*


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2009)

ALLES GUTE NACHTRÄGLICH!!!! 
Das ist ja zamphastisch!


----------



## skyline930 (16. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wie...ZAM existiert tatsächlich? Ich dachte das sei nur son Forenbot hier der irgendwann mal programmiert worden ist. Na denn: herzlichen Glückwunsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



i lol'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramarye (16. Juli 2009)

Alles Gute nachträglich auch noch von mir!


----------



## Haramann (16. Juli 2009)

Ich Zam, Du Zam, Er/sie/es Zam. *zam-durchdeklinier*
Omg... Zam verfolgt uns!!! Er ist überall... Er hat  übermenschliche Kräfte....
Ähmmm... zurück zum Thread: 
Alles gute Zam, hau rein und lass ´s krachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bleib so übermenschlich wie du bist^^


----------



## patrick02 (17. Juli 2009)

Happy B-Day zami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tymion (17. Juli 2009)

So ein Mist, dass kommt davon, wenn man mal ehrlich arbeitet...die Woche keine Zeit im Forum zu gucken, geht mir doch glat der Geburtstag von Zam durch die Lappen.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH jetzt auch von mir, genieß den Urlaub^^


----------

